# Assembler - BIOS-Interrupt 21 - Welcher Virus?



## THE_HELL (12. November 2013)

Guten Abend,

ich setze mich gerade mit Assembler und der OS-Dev auseinander und bin auf folgendes gestoßen:

Der Interrupt 21 sucht in der Funktion 010Fh nach einem Virus namens "Susan" oder so ähnlich.

Ich würde nun gerne wissen, was das für ein Virus ist.


----------



## sheel (12. November 2013)

Hi

eine sehr kurze Erklärung steht ja auch drin (ich nehme an, deine Quelle ist oldlinux.org):
Da gabs einen Virus, dessen Existenz am eigenen Rechner
man mit diesem Befehl prüfen/nachweisen konnte (so versteh ich das zumindest)

Da die Seite "Old"-Linux heißt und laut Startseite Zeug behandelt, was vor 1995 war
würd ich mir nicht all zu viel Sorgen machen.

(Details zu diesem Virus wird man vermutlich nicht mehr einfach auffinden können,
weil sich keiner die Mühe gemacht hat, einen unwichtigen und ausgestorbenen Virus
im Internet zu dokumentieren )


----------

